# Long search for suspect in forest



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
Another_ training _video.
This is something we filmed last week. As I was never able to see how my malinois performs her searches in the wood/forest (the handler stays at the starting point until he hears the barking) Tony proposed to do some filming himself standing high in a tree (no sleeve or suit, just his camera).
You will see that around 50sec. she's at the right spot but probably didn't check high enough .. we all learn ..& continued her search. Still I'm very happy with the result as it's not an easy exercice (high in a tree, hidden) & considering the fact that she's not a real "search dog". Just trying to go for a very good allround dog (protection work, searches, obedience).
Just wanted to share. Ideas welcome of course.
Regards, Jo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLhHZ7Izts0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That was a toughie. I have done this with my dogs just playing around.

They do the same thing where the find the spot where all the scent is collecting, and cannot figure where you are for a bit.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked the Aha moment, and the jumping and barking that followed.
Also, it was just an interesting view of the dog searching.

Thanks for sharing your videos.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, Chad.
Jeff, yep, it seems to happen to more than one dog.
It will be something to work on in the future.



> it was just an interesting view of the dog searching.


Agree Chad, as a handler you always stand there ... waiting for that final bark ;-)

Regards, Jo


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is something I used to keep track of, like wind and temp and humidity. I wanted to be able to guess where they would be guessing, I guess. LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like that "aha" moment as well. Always gives me a chuckle to watch their little pea-brains grasp the moment. I use smoke grenades when teaching open area searches, kind of gives the handler a view of what scent would be doing if we could see it. 

DFrost


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Great video (as usual)....

Jo is a bit of an inspiration for me and I tailor a lot of my training to things I've seen Jo do with his dog.

This video is no exception. 

Great stuff.

Thanks for sharing Jo.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I like that "aha" moment as well. Always gives me a chuckle to watch their little pea-brains grasp the moment. I use smoke grenades when teaching open area searches, kind of gives the handler a view of what scent would be doing if we could see it.
> 
> DFrost


What David said Thanks for sharing, I liked the vid and the dog's searching.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jo, i'm with the rest of the bunch--nice dog and nice video as always. and a great perspective. i wonder why dogs don't "look up" (i wonder why ppl in scary movies don't "look up" too, lol) more. perhaps b/c they're following their noses on the ground??....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Very Cool Johan....thanks for sharing....


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks everybody.
I know some of my training videos are far from perfect, but I've learned so much about myself, my dogs, my trainer(s), reactions forum members from those videos... More people should do so. Very useful.

regards, Jo


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> jo, i'm with the rest of the bunch--nice dog and nice video as always. and a great perspective. i wonder why dogs don't "look up" (i wonder why ppl in scary movies don't "look up" too, lol) more. perhaps b/c they're following their noses on the ground??....


Humans are the same...we often don't think of looking up - as it's not natrural for land based prey to be 'up'.

Many criminals hide of roofs and such like, yet us police sometimes concentrate on looking under things rather than 'on top'...

It's a good learning exercise, the video, to remind ourselves of the possibility of the 'climber' bad guy.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh yeah, GREAT for the dog to remind it "up" is also an option! now if only i could find someone to climb a tree for me......and then let me send the dog..good help IS hard to get out here, ya know!


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

ann, I have to drive to Holland to find a "monkey" crazy enough to do so ;-) :smile: 
No, without kiddin', it's great to be surrounded by a good trainer.

regards, Jo


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> Great video (as usual)....
> 
> Jo is a bit of an inspiration for me and I tailor a lot of my training to things I've seen Jo do with his dog.
> 
> ...


Ditto that, I enjoy seeing the more unusual stuff done in less formal settings like Jo does.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool! That's where the hunt drive keeps the dog going.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Cool! That's where the hunt drive keeps the dog going.


 Exactly! Think of all the distractions in the woods for the dog. To stay on task to find the man is a big winner IMO.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, very motivating to read such comments coming from experienced trainers.

regards, Jo


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Johan Dekinder said:


> Thanks guys, very motivating to read such comments coming from experienced trainers.
> 
> regards, Jo


You deserve it Jo...

You take your training seriously and you put the hours/time it. It's great to see you getting the results you want.

In addition, I applaud you for videoing your training and letting others watch it. It's a brave man who puts himself and his dog on show for the world...

Good man you, Jo..

Keep it up.... 

Gary


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> Humans are the same...we often don't think of looking up - as it's not natrural for land based prey to be 'up'.
> 
> Many criminals hide of roofs and such like, yet us police sometimes concentrate on looking under things rather than 'on top'...
> 
> It's a good learning exercise, the video, to remind ourselves of the possibility of the 'climber' bad guy.


In my experience, once the dog learns that "up" is an option, they will be much faster at figuring out those problems in the future.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> In my experience, once the dog learns that "up" is an option, they will be much faster at figuring out those problems in the future.


I have Rico in scent detection classes at the moment. He always catches the scent (even in high winds) but couldn't quite figure "up" at first. He now stands on his rear legs to find his target if it's a high find! Head and nose up high! It's fun to watch him walking along on all twos :smile:

Great video Jo ;-) It's inspiring watching dogs hunt! And them learning to work the scent is awesome! Just adds more skills to their training/learning repetoire.

Good thing for your decoy that Malinois can't climb trees ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> In my experience, once the dog learns that "up" is an option, they will be much faster at figuring out those problems in the future.


My dog Thunder's first tree "find" was when he was about 1 yr old. The rest of the night's training he was very aware of the trees and kept smelling up most of them. It must have impressed him.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

That was very interesting to watch, it looked to me that at first she was working the scent then started ranging further, then around 1:30 actually saw the guy in the tree and came running? She put out a nice effort trying to climb the tree, I think 

The few times I've accidentally "treed" a ball, it was fun to watch my dogs trying to figure out where it was. Does scent tend to settle towards the ground? Seemed like they would find the edges of the scent at nose level first. Looking up was a lot harder for them.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

That was interesting. It was nice watching her figure it out - the AH HA moment like you said Nice video - love seeing what people are doing with their dogs.


----------

